# Bay hippie outfitters 9/7



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing continues to be on fire ! Had our limit (20) by 10:20 am !! Come get in on some prime time redfishing in the marsh from now till November !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

